# Golf Research (New)



## gprice9 (Oct 7, 2010)

Dear All,

As part of my final year university project I am attempting to collect information through means of a very simple questionnaire to assist me further in the design process.

It should take no longer than 2 minutes.

Putting Research Survey

I am most grateful for your time.

Regards,

George


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi George,

Your survey doesn't include the option not to use an aid.

BH


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

George: Not a bad survey the only hard question is the money. I'm not familiar with UK currancy.


----------



## Stuart StAndrew (Sep 9, 2010)

Different currencies would be useful for members on the otherside of the pond but otherwise a quick survey, what are you planning to create based on the outcomes of this survey?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

done I took a guess on the money though!


----------

